# any problem with priming drywall before tape and mud goes on?



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It may cause you to need an extra coat or two of mud for a final finished product. Any time you apply joint compound over paint, there is generally more "cratering" or air bubbles in the compound because the moisture isn't absorbed readily into the paper on the drywall. Other than that, I don't see any real problem, joint compound is used on a regular basis over painted surfaces for repairs and touch-ups.....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

nonDIYer said:


> This is a question more than a response. Is there any problem with priming drywall before tape and mud goes on? I'd like to put some paint on a room to use temporarily before Im ready to have the mud and tape work done. Will applying that primer cause any problem for the finish work?


"pre-priming" new wallboard prior to applying tape and compound would be a complete waste of time, since the area would still need to be primed again, otherwise the coated areas will flash when painted. 

Applying compound over any pre-painted surface (including new wallboard surfaces) also delays the amount of time for any applied compound to dry, by about 2x. 

It's simply never done that way.


----------

